# RIP Radio Shack



## BrotherBart (Feb 5, 2015)

When I was in college I bought the second TRS-80 Model 1 sold in Tandy/Radio Shack's home town of Fort Worth. The first retail microcomputer. Eventually invested $5,634 dollars in it and upgrades. 

That thing started what has paid for everything that we have owned and now own for the last 38 years. It and the receipts are still lovingly packed in boxes in the basement.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 5, 2015)

It'll be strange without a Radio Shack around.


----------



## mustash29 (Feb 5, 2015)

The trash 80.....my middle school had a room full of them, more like 15, one for every two students.  I remember learning a few things on them in 7th grade, somewhere around 1983.

I still have a plethora of gadgets from RS:

A pair of super tweeters for the stereo.
A pair of cast alum mag shielded mini bookshelf speakers, 23 yrs old & still sound awesome & my rear channel in the living room.
A 200 watt LED power meter.
A micro amp, powers my light show made out of old traffic light lenses, built the control box & circuit board in high school shop class.
My first & only soldering iron.
Digital voltmeter.
400 channel programmable scanner.
Handheld CB radio.
Ancient X, K & Ka band radar detector that is the size of a cassette tape case.

I'm sure there is more.


----------



## Shari (Feb 6, 2015)

Somewhere around here we still have hubby's 1960's vintage reverb.  Haven't had that installed in a car in ages.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 6, 2015)

They disappeared up here a few years ago. Or the name did. The Radio Shack stores rebranded as Source, and basically didn't change much inside, still carrying about the same stuff. I think Circuit City was/is behind that. I wonder if the RS shakeup down there will affect Source up here somehow?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 6, 2015)

They are overpriced and barely even stock the most basic electrical components. They refused to change their business model and stubborn companies go out of  business.

I will not miss them.


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Legitimate question:

Without radio shack, where will we be able to buy capacitors, diodes, resistors, and full wave bridge rectifiers except for online? I'm a dual sporter, and convert dirt bikes to street legal occasionally. If the bike doesn't have a battery, I need to convert AC from the stator to 'dirty' DC via full wave bridge rectifier to power horns and LED tail lights. Often times I don't know what size I need, so I buy multiple sizes and test them, then return the ones I don't need going by whatever works best.

Now what?


----------



## maple1 (Feb 6, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> Legitimate question:
> 
> Without radio shack, where will we be able to buy capacitors, diodes, resistors, and full wave bridge rectifiers except for online? I'm a dual sporter, and convert dirt bikes to street legal occasionally. If the bike doesn't have a battery, I need to convert AC from the stator to 'dirty' DC via full wave bridge rectifier to power horns and LED tail lights. Often times I don't know what size I need, so I buy multiple sizes and test them, then return the ones I don't need going by whatever works best.
> 
> Now what?


 
I think you also stated why this happened.

Online buying.

Likely what you'll be left with.


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Gotta love this whole "lets buy a $0.36 part and pay $4 shipping for it!"


----------



## spirilis (Feb 6, 2015)

At around the age of 11 my dad bought me my first computer, after I begged my mom (who wouldn't budge) - a $5 TRS-80 CoCo 1 at a flea market.  Eventually ran into a guy in RadioShack who mentored me in the ways of the CPU, the POKE 65497, etc. and later I had a coco2, floppy drive, eventually coco3 and a game or 2 ... then later a couple of Model 1's.  I owe everything to those little computers for kickstarting what would become a very profitable career in computers and IT.

These days I find a boyhood-like enjoyment playing with small microcontrollers - started with Arduino and have gone to the TI MSP430 and their ARM offerings in recent years.  It brings me back to the fun days of 16K RAM.


----------



## CaptSpiff (Feb 6, 2015)

My dad took me to my first visit to a neighborhood Radio Shack. He went to "check" the tubes for the big B&W TV in the living room (the only TV in the house), while I wandered down the aisles seeing kits and parts and endless possibilities.


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2015)

Last time I went into RS I got attacked by the sales guy "sir, what phone are you currently using.....".  That stuff ticks me off.  I finally told him that I don't use a cell phone, as he looked down at my galaxy S4 on my hip.  Found what I needed and left.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 6, 2015)

Last few times I needed something "Radio Shacky" I went there and couldn't find what I was looking for in stock . . . I don't recall exactly what it was . . . but it was not something totally bizarre or unusual . . .


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 6, 2015)

I can remember when RS had one of the first LCD calculators. It was amazing! And only $90!! Such a deal! And they had those big 18" woofers that I bought for my amplifier stacks. I don't think mom thought much of them but they looked loud not even on!


----------



## Dune (Feb 7, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> Legitimate question:
> 
> Without radio shack, where will we be able to buy capacitors, diodes, resistors, and full wave bridge rectifiers except for online? I'm a dual sporter, and convert dirt bikes to street legal occasionally. If the bike doesn't have a battery, I need to convert AC from the stator to 'dirty' DC via full wave bridge rectifier to power horns and LED tail lights. Often times I don't know what size I need, so I buy multiple sizes and test them, then return the ones I don't need going by whatever works best.
> 
> Now what?


Might have to use a battery eliminator. Been available for many years in the aftermarket.


----------



## Dune (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep, will not be missing too much, since they didn't stock much anymore. Tried to buy a multi-meter, was not happy about needing to buy 2 different models to get the two different modes I needed. 
Happily found a "new in the box" massive unit in mint shape at a yard sale for 3 bucks. Keep it in the box still and that inside another plastic box.


----------



## branchburner (Feb 7, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> Gotta love this whole "lets buy a $0.36 part and pay $4 shipping for it!"



Yeah the standard seems to be a $0.01 price, plus $4.99 to ship. But amazingly, my son has bought a few electronic things off Amazon for $1-2 that ship for free... from China!


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2015)

Sad to see them go. I can't count all the repairs I have done with their parts. Radio Shack played an active role in my electronics experimenting youth as did the Allied catalog. Later in our first house we owned RS enabled me to wire up an entire alarm system for about 2 months worth of ADT payments.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a radio shack "time cube". It is dedicated radio to pick up the NBS time signals. It used to be a very important item for sports car rallying.

In later years, the quality of their electronic components really went down. They were good in pinch but they generally were pretty poor quality.

I do remember the free battery card. You got a free battery once a month when you visited the store.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 7, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> Legitimate question:
> 
> Without radio shack, where will we be able to buy capacitors, diodes, resistors, and full wave bridge rectifiers except for online? I'm a dual sporter, and convert dirt bikes to street legal occasionally. If the bike doesn't have a battery, I need to convert AC from the stator to 'dirty' DC via full wave bridge rectifier to power horns and LED tail lights. Often times I don't know what size I need, so I buy multiple sizes and test them, then return the ones I don't need going by whatever works best.
> 
> Now what?




MCM electronics, online


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 7, 2015)

Many fond memories of childhood electronics tinkering.  Played with a friend's TRS80 when I was in middle school, complete with cassette tape memory.

RS has been a long slow slide, haven't been able to find half of what I needed in there in _years_.  Apparently selling cell phones was keeping them afloat after 2000, and with the margins on phones dropping to zero, that game is over.


----------



## Dune (Feb 8, 2015)

woodgeek said:


> Many fond memories of childhood electronics tinkering.  Played with a friend's TRS80 when I was in middle school, complete with cassette tape memory.
> 
> RS has been a long slow slide, haven't been able to find half of what I needed in there in _years_.  Apparently selling cell phones was keeping them afloat after 2000, and with the margins on phones dropping to zero, that game is over.


I guess no matter how you look at it, it was just a matter of time after printed circuits.

I still remember buying a thousand dollar computer system there in the early oughts though. Why didn't they stay in the computer business, even if it was just retailing?


----------



## bholler (Feb 8, 2015)

j7art2 said:


> Without radio shack, where will we be able to buy capacitors, diodes, resistors, and full wave bridge rectifiers except for online? I'm a dual sporter, and convert dirt bikes to street legal occasionally. If the bike doesn't have a battery, I need to convert AC from the stator to 'dirty' DC via full wave bridge rectifier to power horns and LED tail lights. Often times I don't know what size I need, so I buy multiple sizes and test them, then return the ones I don't need going by whatever works best.


The last time i went to radio shack for capacitors they had no idea what i was talking about.  I don't know if they did actually still have them or what but that was 4 years ago and i haven't been back since.  It is a shame to see it go but not surprising at all From what i have seen they haven't had that much to offer for years now.  We luckily have a fantastic electronics supply shop here to get all that stuff with people who know what they are talking about and can help you figure out exactly what you need.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 8, 2015)

We used to call them Radio Scrap in jest.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 9, 2015)

The nostalgia is there...for sure.  But they only have 1 cab of components...50% of it is switches I can buy at Home Depot or Lowes!  

http://www.digikey.com/    Has 1000000x more than any RS ever had and its not a greasy teenager who knows nothing of electronics on the other end of the phone.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2015)

This will blow you away. Everything in this 1991 Radio Shack ad is in a modern smartphone.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 11, 2015)

peakbagger said:


> I do remember the free battery card. You got a free battery once a month when you visited the store.



Yeah, I remember that. Recall going into their store and messing around with the Realistic stereo systems - receivers with touch sensitive tuning etc.  Saved up to buy one of their walkie talkies - came with 2 channels, option to buy more crystals to change the frequency.  It was kinda unique and a pretty cool store once upon a time.  Now "the source" is pretty much uninteresting.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 11, 2015)

I think their political backings in the late 90's really hit hard, in addition to the point that was already stated of declining parts stock, have led to this ending.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2015)

begreen said:


> This will blow you away. Everything in this 1991 Radio Shack ad is in a modern smartphone.
> 
> View attachment 153217



Love the Tandy 1000.  We had an even earlier model T1000, it was a 7MHz 8086  (the add is an 80286)


----------



## blades (Feb 22, 2015)

I worked for Allied Electronics from the 60's through the take over of Allied by Tandy corp. Which came about due to a Gov. forced break up of LTV. Then worked for RS until about 77 as a manager + some other corp.  duties. Did pretty well by me untill 77 when 3 things occurred , the Oil crunch (real or contrived- we will never know), a massive downturn in the economy, and most importantly to me at the time was a restructuring of corp.  pay scales.  The restructuring and economy left me with no choice but to leave and pursue alternate course of employment.  That said the stock I had in the company paid for my first home.  It was a pretty good ride- sad to see what has become of it over the years. I was shocked the last time I was in one , couple years back , at what it had become- not much more than a cell phone shop. Employees with no electronics knowledge ect. what a shame. Charles D. Tandy really worked at putting it all together , private branded and in a lot of cases equipment made in our own sister companies which allowed for very tight cost controls. Most of it was a very good value for the price -  Actually a better value for the market share we were engaged in.


----------



## RedFridge (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll miss Radio Shack. 

I remember in high school purchasing a pair of realistic water cooled home speakers. 

Those speakers were the loudest speakers I have ever owned. 
Also purchased my first cassette tape Walkman there. Went straight to tower records and bought my first cassette tape. 

Foreigner 4 it was. 

Getting old.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 22, 2015)

Canada lost RS quite some time ago. They converted into electronics stores selling TVs, cellphones, etc. It's called The Source. No more electronic components per se.

I think part of the problem is our "throw it away" generation/society that we are in. Who fixes TVs anymore? Appliances? Not many people have the knowledge to do so. If your stove/oven goes on the blink, it's $500 for the motherboard + service call + labour. A new stove/oven costs $850.

RIP

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2015)

Call me old skewl, but I bought a replacement board for our $1800 Electrolux convection oven to have as a spare. It cost $129. If it goes I will be replacing the part and not the oven. I don't like this disposable society chit.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 23, 2015)

I just had a board go bad in my HPWH that was under warranty.  They fedex'ed me a new board for free, and I was up and running in 24 hours.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 23, 2015)

begreen said:


> Call me old skewl, but I bought a replacement board for our $1800 Electrolux convection oven to have as a spare. It cost $129. If it goes I will be replacing the part and not the oven. I don't like this disposable society chit.



The control board on our $2xxxx GE Profile range went bad within the first year.  After the tech came out to replace it and a bunch of other things under warranty I kept the parts so I can reference the ## and order it myself the next time it happens... Which sadly we know it will now.


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2015)

A lot of modern stoves and wall ovens are failing due to not protecting the electronics from the heat. Old ovens had no electronics. I researched this before buying our wall oven several years back. One of the saddest cases was with a very good company, Thermador that is usually known for good equipment. The worst case scenario is with some of the high end peudo-commercial ovens from Viking etc.. My SIL has a 5yr old unit that had a board failure a couple months ago. I think she lost the broiler function. Guess what, they don't make a replacement part. This is a $4000 oven and you are SOL when anything proprietary for this model goes! If you want to fry the electronics quickly on these units, just run a few self-cleaning cycles.

Our oven rated well and I can see it has a pretty good heat shielding and venting to protect the electronics. However, one digit on the temperature readout is now missing a segment. No biggie, but that's when I got the replacement board. The oven is about 6 yrs old now and doing fine otherwise.


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 26, 2015)

Radio Smack (my pet name for them for a long time) hasn't been Radio Shack of old for a long time. The thing I've bought from them most, recently, is "odd size" batteries (button batteries, etc.). Now I get those at Fry's, for the most part.


----------



## EJL923 (Mar 2, 2015)

Could be safe to say that a big reason for the shacks demise come to two things, the modern smartphone and advanced electronics.  I am a very technical person, but with most new appliances in my house if something electrical goes bad, its usually out of my league.  Even some appliance techs nowadays it seems they are guessing at a fix.

oh, and Amazon, they wont be happy till they make every retailer a moot point.  I am guilty.  Though i do make a conscious decision to buy local if prices are the same or slightly above.


----------



## SXIPro (Mar 2, 2015)

I always hated shopping at Radio Shack, even as a kid. Stores were/are so outdated and they carried pretty crappy products. As far as worrying about spending $4.00 on shipping ordering a 36 cent part online, it's still far cheaper compared with gas/time spent driving to a dumpy store in a strip mall and picking it up.


----------

